# Ultimate Downhill Bike



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

I am beginning the design of the true ultimate downhill bike. I kicked off my engineering project by purchasing a Super Monster Marzochi forks, 300mm travel. I plan to have disc brakes with a rear floating caliper. I plan on using a shifting hub located in the frame with a single chain going to a single rear cog (chain retension and no derailer to break off). I am seeking more ideas on features to engineer into the bike. It will eclipse everything currently on the market. It will have features never done before. I am a Mechanical Engineer and this will be my second downhill bike design. My first design was a custom donhill bike I designed and built while working at an engineering services company in Soquel, Ca.

Share you ulimate ideas.

Vincent Suro


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

make it out of something other than aluminum... internal transmission is a must... i'm assuming bye "ultimate" you're just looking for something that will mash over anything in it's path and won't actually ride well or anything right?


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Post pics/drawings of your first design :skep:


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

coma13 said:


> make it out of something other than aluminum...


Some 4130 cromoly would go nicely with Super Monsters. :thumbsup:


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

post pics of ur first bike


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

coma13 said:


> make it out of something other than aluminum... internal transmission is a must...


yah, internal tranny for sure:
http://www.g-boxx.org/english/index.htm


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

*Ultimate Downhill*

I do plan on making the frame from aluminum billet. The reason is that I plan to machine many features into the frame. 4130 is what I used on the first design. .059 wall 4130 to be exact. 4130 sheet metal would be what I would be stuck with for what i have in mind, and would not allow the features I am looking to do. As to the person who said that it wont ride well, how would you know? It may ride better than anything on the market. Keep negativity to yourselves please, positive ideas only :nono: . I havent heard any suggestions yet.

I will post pictures of my fist design tomorrow, they are on my home computer.

Vince


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Adjustable rear dropouts . Adjust the height , length , and axle type . 

Shock shuttle ala Bullit , to allow for shock choices .

Lowish BB for cornering.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

*built in fork stops like those on the sinister r9. 
*replaceable dropouts and deriallerhanger. 
*adjustability in rear travel. 
*a chromoly front triangle with an aluminum rear triangle would be sweet.
*needle barrings at all pivots with grease ports if possible. adjustable chainstay length
*12mm thru axel in the rear


just a few things id liek to see.ill post more when they come to mind


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

I like some of the suggestions posted. I plan on having a rear floating caliper. This could complicate making the adjustable rear dropouts. I had a problem on the first bike with caliper deflection/twisting.
The rear hub will be custom, not compatible with anything on the market (floating caliper).
I could put in adjustable rear travel. I was planning on a unifrom 300mm for each. Can anybody suggest why you would want assymetrical travel?


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

First idea I have... get rid of the supermonster I'd race downhill on a Stance Kingpin before I touch a supermonster. And thats coming from a loyal marzocchi customer.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

vsuro said:


> I do plan on making the frame from aluminum billet. The reason is that I plan to machine many features into the frame. 4130 is what I used on the first design. .059 wall 4130 to be exact. 4130 sheet metal would be what I would be stuck with for what i have in mind, and would not allow the features I am looking to do. As to the person who said that it wont ride well, how would you know? It may ride better than anything on the market. Keep negativity to yourselves please, positive ideas only :nono: . I havent heard any suggestions yet.
> 
> I will post pictures of my fist design tomorrow, they are on my home computer.
> 
> Vince


The fact that you're designing it around a Super Monster makes me think, with quite a bit of certainty, that there is no way it will ride well...


----------



## roa (May 17, 2006)

hear is one how about needle bearings at all pivots with external grease ports. it should make it laterally stiff rear suspension.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Don't forget the Built in Six Pack Holder.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

ya dude ditch the super monster

its not a downhill fork

if u want an ultimate dh bike, the fork will ruin it

youll save like... 5 pounds for a newish lightish race fork

good luck man i want to see some pics
seems like you knwo what your talking about:thumbsup:


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

vsuro said:


> I do plan on making the frame from aluminum billet. The reason is that I plan to machine many features into the frame. 4130 is what I used on the first design. .059 wall 4130 to be exact. 4130 sheet metal would be what I would be stuck with for what i have in mind, and would not allow the features I am looking to do. As to the person who said that it wont ride well, how would you know? It may ride better than anything on the market. Keep negativity to yourselves please, positive ideas only :nono: . I havent heard any suggestions yet.
> 
> I will post pictures of my fist design tomorrow, they are on my home computer.
> 
> Vince


Do you ride? If you make a bike from billet, everyone will laugh. If you put a worthless fork like a supermonster on it, everyone will laugh. Your bike is going to suck with 300mm of travel. I'd do A LOT more research before spending any more money.


----------



## n8nate (Apr 12, 2006)

RobsterCraw said:


> First idea I have... get rid of the supermonster I'd race downhill on a Stance Kingpin before I touch a supermonster. And thats coming from a loyal marzocchi customer.


Ditto

-Nate


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

What do you mean Nate? Be specific and clear as to why my choice of fork sucks. What travel does a Stance Kingpin have? Why is it better? Have you ever used a supermonster? If so what bike did you mount it on?


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

I hear criticism of the super monster, but no facts. Hmm.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

the super monster is a huck fork,,, thats about it. overly heavy and excessive travel for real DH. if you want to make a ultimate race bike, look at marz 888, travis triple ti, fox 40....


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

*Please think before you write*



TheSherpa said:


> Do you ride? If you make a bike from billet, everyone will laugh. If you put a worthless fork like a supermonster on it, everyone will laugh. Your bike is going to suck with 300mm of travel. I'd do A LOT more research before spending any more money.


A bike frame made of billet is far superior to many concepts. The interior is hollow. Look up moment of inertia. By making a 2 part hollow frame that bolts togethor you get the most stifness for the least weight. I laugh at your foolishness. Obviously you know nothing about engineering. With 300mm of travel you can negociate more extreme drops at higher speeds. K.E.=1/2 mV^2 . F=ma.

Make your points with facts and logic, not your foolish statements with no facts to back it up.

Vince :madman:


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

vsuro said:


> With 300mm of travel you can negociate more extreme drops at higher speeds. :


tell me this,, what forks are the tops racers riding? what other big names out there still ride super monsters? whats the average travel range for a full on DH race bike?

the other posters questions had nothing to do with engineering, they had to do with what current technology and configurations are being used. 6"-8" is normal. youre looking for 12" of travel,, you might as well throw some 3.0 gazzi's on there too boot and a 24" rear wheel.


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

I am making an extreme bike, not an average, or normal, bike. I am braking the mold. I cant do that if I foloow the pack. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

well your not making a downhill bike, you will be making a free-huck bike,, thats all it will really be good for.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

vsuro said:


> I am making an extreme bike, not an average, or normal, bike.


the issue with the super monster is that it is over built (heavy) and has unecessary travel for a human powered bicycle...it's just not as efficient as a marzocchi 888. the counter argument is that the super monster is practically indestructable. westcoasthucker uses a monster t, which i believe has 8 inches of travel.
there's a fine line in the DH world of strong yet light. some would argue that the super monster is just too much for the average rider.
there was a movement of more more more in mountain biking, but now it's becoming more refined. the general consensus us quality suspension, not quantity.


----------



## dogzilla (Jun 7, 2006)

Buy a motorbike and then take out the motor LOL>


----------



## n8nate (Apr 12, 2006)

vsuro said:


> What do you mean Nate? Be specific and clear as to why my choice of fork sucks. What travel does a Stance Kingpin have? Why is it better? Have you ever used a supermonster? If so what bike did you mount it on?


The Stance Kingpin is a manitou fork w/ 170mm. Last years model was notorious for sucking. I haven't ridden the SuperMonster, but fiddy_ryder sums up my thoughts well:


fiddy_ryder said:


> the super monster is a huck fork,,, thats about it. overly heavy and excessive travel for real DH. if you want to make a ultimate race bike, look at marz 888, travis triple ti, fox 40..


In my opinion the SuperMonster is way too burly for DH, and you said this was a DH bike. I guess if you are not going to race it, it might work. But to each his own, and its awesome that you are designing your own bike, I wish I had the talent/know-how/materials for that. Good luck.

-Nate


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

The only thing you can do with a super monster is drop..........
wtf would you want 300mm for..........MX......


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you sriracha for the thoughtfull comment.


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

What does everybody think of a deployalbe wing that would allow increased air time?


----------



## n8nate (Apr 12, 2006)

vsuro said:


> What does everybody think of a deployalbe wing that would allow increased air time?


One condition: Handlebar mounted control is necessary...

-Nate


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

hook line and sinker...


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

vsuro said:


> What does everybody think of a deployalbe wing that would allow increased air time?


What do you think about reality?


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

i heard sweet paint jobs make u go faster


----------



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

dogzilla said:


> Buy a motorbike and then take out the motor LOL>


:thumbsup:

Sheesh..<LOL>
Is this a joke? 
Do you really ride?:skep:

Where would you even get reputable mountain bike shock in that length?:skep:
It's no longer as much about the amount of travel as it is about the quality. Quality based upon shock platform and frame design.

Seriously props for having initiative to break the mold but you have a skewed misconception of what can work. 12 inches of travel is just stupid..............

There is a reason that there is a mold. Because it works...It works efficiently, and the best possible at this point and time. Granted designs need to change all of the time to produce new ideas, and concepts. But you are moving in the opposite direction of the entire MT. Bike world. The enphasis for the future is not on 50-70 pound huck machines but in smaller, lighter, more profficient designs.

How would you ever pedal such a contraption....And why would you care about the internal transmission because at 60 pounds it won't pedal anyways.

:rockon: Seriously though with drive and initiative you could complete a frame that works well. Just not within your intended paramaters.

The "unlitmate rig now would consist of about 8 inches or less of travel and weigh sub 40 pounds, with a healthy build...."
------:thumbsup: An internal transmission on a bike such as this would truly be revolutionary, and a step forward...You are attempting to move backwards..

:madman: If you really want a retarded bike like the one your contemplating building try this one it's only about 9 grand.

It totally eclipses your design because it has 14" travel...It must be better:nono: 
http://www.adrenalinebikes.com/stor...49&ParentID=0&categoryname=MTN. BIKES on SALE
Just realize your not unique....

Anyways,

Do what you want but when asking a question about a bike on a room full real and pretend riders your going to get real answers....About what people have found to work.

 Good Luck:thumbsup: ,

John


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

The eclipse bike does not have the transmission or other features I have eluded too. As far as more travel the better, I dont know. I came for ideas. The responses are high on testoterone but low on brain power. Be specific as to why your opinions are credible. On what basis do you make the ascertion. If it is just personal experience, and you cant articulate why, then say so.


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

I do plan on using an internal transmission with internal drive using a shifting hub. Any better ideas?


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

The 80 lb bike I built before pedaled just fine. there were other issues, but not pedaling.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Paint is very important

Silver= slow
Black= reasonably fast
White= fast
Blue= fast
Yellow= really fast
Green= really fast
Red= extreamly fast
Pink= a little faster than extreamly fast
Orange= lightning fast


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

R1D3R said:


> Paint is very important
> 
> Silver= slow
> Black= reasonably fast
> ...


you forgot the most important thing dude. flames can literally shave mintues of ur time trials.


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

So when do you appear on Monstor Garage?


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

vsuro said:


> A bike frame made of billet is far superior to many concepts. The interior is hollow. Look up moment of inertia. By making a 2 part hollow frame that bolts togethor you get the most stifness for the least weight. I laugh at your foolishness. Obviously you know nothing about engineering. With 300mm of travel you can negociate more extreme drops at higher speeds. K.E.=1/2 mV^2 . F=ma.
> 
> Make your points with facts and logic, not your foolish statements with no facts to back it up.
> 
> Vince :madman:


Hey, **** you. I actually ride. You can build a "super" bike but it's going to be unrideable. The BB will be to high and it will handle like ****. Use aluminum tubes or cromoly tubes and you won't have a 100 lbs unrideable bike. Get your mechanical engineering head out of your ass and build a rideable bike. B!tch.


----------



## shook_dh (Apr 24, 2005)

vsuro said:


> Share you ulimate ideas.


Every ultimate bike needs a waterbottle holder. You should consider that


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Don't make it one of those wimpy DH bikes with 1 or 2 rear shocks... It's not Ultimate untill you have 3:thumbsup:


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

vsuro said:


> A bike frame made of billet is far superior to many concepts. The interior is hollow. Look up moment of inertia. By making a 2 part hollow frame that bolts togethor you get the most stifness for the least weight. I laugh at your foolishness. Obviously you know nothing about engineering. With 300mm of travel you can negociate more extreme drops at higher speeds. K.E.=1/2 mV^2 . F=ma.
> 
> Make your points with facts and logic, not your foolish statements with no facts to back it up.
> 
> Vince :madman:


You sound more like an engineer than an experienced DH'r. There's a reason you see Boxxers and 888's everywhere but SuperMonsters are about as rare as a Shaquille O'Neal made free throw. Simply put, they are marginally usefull for a one run cliff huck (ala Bender) but pretty useless for everyday riding. Have you ever ridden one?

That being said, I'd like to see adjustable geometry (headtube angle) and adjustable wheelbase on the "ultimate" DH bike.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

vsuro said:


> What do you mean Nate? Be specific and clear as to why my choice of fork sucks. What travel does a Stance Kingpin have? Why is it better? Have you ever used a supermonster? If so what bike did you mount it on?


Stance Kingpin's are not better, they are crap. He was being sarcastic meaning that a super monster is lower than crap.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

vsuro said:


> I am making an extreme bike, not an average, or normal, bike. I am braking the mold. I cant do that if I foloow the pack. Thanks for your suggestions.


That's admerable, rock on. :band: Just keep in mind that you are going to catch a lot of flack posting here about building a brand-new bike that is going to break the mold. You will get good suggestions but also a lot of criticism. Make sure you have some thick skin.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

R1D3R said:


> Orange= lightning fast


So that's why Maxxis puts that orange stripe on their tires!


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

shook_dh said:


> Every ultimate bike needs a waterbottle holder. You should consider that


Maybe two if it's "ultimate"


----------



## d34thc4p (Jun 3, 2006)

ahh man im only fast...so if i use krylon paint to make my fisher oarnge does that make it faster?


----------



## HuckMyAge (Jan 27, 2005)

A bell may help warn riders of average bikes withing the mold to watch out beforet they get run over but since weight isn't an issue maybe u could put a loud speaker on it


----------



## brymihay (Jun 4, 2005)

YZ 450 F unboltmotor push down hill =less time less effort and lots more fun too watch.


----------



## zazz rides (Sep 12, 2005)

In my humble opinion, the utimate bike would have 8" of travel, front and back, and wieght sub 38 lbs. (Like my Free). But also include the internal transmition(sp?). The suspension design would have crisp handling so it could do slopestyle type riding, in addition to DH. (Fontana - Sea Otter type DH). It should also be adjustable by moving a bolt to another hole, so you can adjust geometry. Just my humble Opinion. Oh, and where does my experience come from? I race for Santa Cruz, and spend my summers rideing the shore and whisler. . . .


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

About the frame,If you want a new design why not have 2 wheels at the rear and 1 at the front like a trike maybe it would be a bit more stable at hucks?but it would have to be like 2X24"or2x29"? wheels close to each other so its still narrow and can fit down tight trails,

Just a idea its new its different a 3 Wheeled DH Trike Bike?


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

vsuro said:


> What does everybody think of a deployalbe wing that would allow increased air time?


Up until this point I gave you the benefit of the doubt that you were serious about building a bike. Now I think it's a long-time poster with a new screen name trying to raise some hell. Is that you WCH? Zach? OHIO? TNC? (SMT is too drunk to think of something this clever)


----------



## ~NWS~ (Aug 8, 2005)

You remind me, very strongly, of the fuy who has www.pimpmysnack.com. This guy is basically a baker who is off his rocker, he went insane,and seems to think that by making all of his snacks extremely large, he is doing wonders for the world.

What makes you think that you can turn out a completely different direction and create a "new mold" of downhill bike, when the idustry's techknolodgical(sp?) leaders have already been designing and moving foward at an extreme rate for over a decade?

The super monster, as others have stated, is RETARDED, and since you are eager for reasons ill point out a few. they have a foot of travel, how in the name of god are you supposed to pull it off the ground? it weighs like 15 plus pounds, how are you supposed tp move it around, pull it off the ground? 12 inches of travel is 4 inches longer than most race forks, why would you want a bike with a handle bar 4 inches higher, when current races all make drastic changes to lower rride heights on 8 inch forks? You could offset that by making it really slack, but then you cant control thge thing on much other then vert rock faces.

other than that, the 300mm travel frame is stupid to, since most race trails are technical nowadays, not a field of "strategically placed boulders and drops to flat"

Also, try posting pictures of past work when you do stuff like this, rather than coming across as some guy who thinks he is a engenering machine, and gods gift to cycling, sent to save downhill bikes.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Ok maybe 10-12" in BACK. I mean maybe>>>>> BB height must be kept around 14" or lower to be fast. Then fork wise 8" MAX, maybe BOXXER, FOX, MANITOU..... The others are good, but the head angle adj. would be nice as long as it was done via shock movement on a plate or something. Being able to adjuste the travel would be nice. YOU DO NOT WANT HIGHER THAN 3:1 leverage ratio on the back. Rear adjustm,ents like travel, and progression are good but not too many!!!!! Have the #'s on the plates or frame, I want to know I am at 67 headangle not guess!!!!!


----------



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

*Tke it easy guys....*

This guy pm'd me and sounds sincere.....

A little misguided maybe and probably needs to reframe the idea but enough :blush: clowning try something constructive.....

Guy is Reno local and I might go check out the product.

So constructive criticism......
and if you post put in some effort into your thoughts please.

Peace,
John


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

kickstand compatible


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

J-mizzle said:


> This guy pm'd me and sounds sincere.....
> 
> A little misguided maybe and probably needs to reframe the idea but enough :blush: clowning try something constructive.....
> 
> ...


If this guys is for real maybe his first step should be to ride a DH bike (or any bike for that matter) instead of asking stupid questions about DH bikes on a DH forum and then telling everybody that they don't know what they are talking about. 
I am all for innovation and "breaking the mold" but in the end he will have to sell his design and convince people to ride it. That will be a lot easier if he isn't a [email protected]


----------



## KonaStinky05 (Dec 18, 2004)

Yeah, maybe biking more, and hanging around on these forums and looking on other biking sites. You'd be able to learn a lot about downhill biking so that you're a lot more familiar with everything. It's a lot harder than you think if you're just starting from scratch. There are a lot of things that you have to deal with in designing a bike, especially bikes as complicated as these.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

vsuro said:


> What does everybody think of a deployalbe wing that would allow increased air time?


Whaaaattt  Thats hilarious. It made reading this garbage worthwhile. Thanks :thumbsup:

I am an engineering student, and used to own a welding/auto shop. I have built several vehicles from the ground up. I think its hilarious when engineers try to build a complicated device they have no clue about. *cough* FORD *cough* If you are smart, and can let go of your ego for a minuite, these people might actually give you a clue about what makes a dh bike fast.

But after the above comment, I don't think anyone can possibly take this seriously ut:


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

J-mizzle said:


> This guy pm'd me and sounds sincere.....
> 
> A little misguided maybe and probably needs to reframe the idea but enough :blush: clowning try something constructive.....
> 
> ...


God, now I feel bad about dissing the wing... 

I like your transmission idea. Thats a huge project right there, and possibly the only good idea I've heard. Why not concentrate on making a light, strong, conventionalish frame that incorporates this idea. It will sell, everything else I heard won't. Here in the USA, thats all that really matters.

Like others said, you NEED to at least be an ok dh rider to make this work for you, and you need to ride a lot of different bikes...

Also, engineers seem to want all this "proof" garbage that non-engineers don't understand how to communicate. (See my last post, I'm an engineering student with a lot of practical experience in auto and fabrication.) The deal is, most everything has been done before. When I go to install, say, a custom fuel delivery system for a car, there are standards of what size fuel pump, lines, etc. to use. I do not need to perform calculations, use a computational fluid dynamics program and whatnot to know its going to work. Similarly, people that actually race dh do not need to justify their claim that a super monster fork sucks for dh racing. It just does, its been proven before, we don't need to go thru it again. Real world testing trumps your theories everytime.


----------



## DHsloth (Sep 30, 2005)

VSURO 

First of all what do you mean by ultimate?Pls. elaborate...Thank you.

Because if you want a downhillers opinion...it is serious that we want an ultimate DH bike that is light because of racing. In F=ma you know that mass is inversely proportional to accleration. And acceleration is a key factor in a race under 5 minutes. So why would you built a heavy DH bike, you simply will not win? For a DH bike to be considered ultimate you have to win most, if not all, of your races with it.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

if you really really want a big travel dh/fr/hardcore hucking bike i really wouldn't go more then 12" of travel and i'd go with something a like a RISSIE 12" travel inverted fork, because that also offers sex appeal!


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

So you can ride in 4 inches of sag. Screw stopping pedalling for that 6ft to flat drop, just pedal through it. You won't feel it.


I thought the Apocolypse was a good bike...


----------



## dogzilla (Jun 7, 2006)

If you wanna just oversize a normal bike then yeah go for it, its not gonna ride that great unless your 300lbs and 7ft tall and riding KILLER terrain.


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

vsuro said:


> The responses are high on testoterone but low on brain power.


BRAINPOWER FTW!!!!!

Seriously dude, I know engineers love ideas on paper, BUT GET OUT AND DO SOME FU(%ING R&D!!!! ie, go actually ride a bike! 12" of travel is the gayest thing I've ever heard of w/out an engine between the wheels. The paramount thing you should be worring about(if God forbid, you actually build this 15 grand pogo stick) is reducing weight, not increasing travel. the whole premise of good braking and turning is being low enough to the ground to take advantage of traction. Honestly, without handling, a bike is worthless. And you cant handle a bike w/ a bottombracket 2' off the ground!



vsuro said:


> The responses are high on testoterone but low on brain power.


= too much fun w/ math + teeny tiny pen!s(see? I like math too!:bluefrown: )

Go back to the nerdatorium man. Testosterone boy said so.


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

Here is what I think would make the ultimate dh bike:

1. Super Monster fork with the 24" travel upgrade
2. 29ers front and back with 4 inch tires.
3. Solid rocket boosters to get that 180 pound bike up to speed
4. Tassels on the handlebars to act as vortex generators form all that speed.
5. Shimano Airlines shifting system
6. Spring loaded seat post/ejector seat that auto senses a crash thats about to happen and launches you out of danger.
7. Cruise control
8. Heads up display
9. Frame should be made of solid iron
10. and finally it should have on-star in case you get a flat or fall off your bike it will automatically call ambulance.


----------



## Smiffman (Jan 1, 2005)

Twin disc on the front like a superbike -two sixpots up front and two on the back then the bike will stop 10 or 15 metres before you do. sounds like a plan. 

You could put bmx bars on it aswell so you can touch the tops of the tallest trees as you float over rocks, boulders, logs and bears.


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

What were your other issues on the 80 LB bike?????? The bike rack collapsing????? Tires pinch flatting under the bikes weight???? Things flying at you because the thing had its own gravitational field??? Go back to robotics.


----------



## jdude (Apr 19, 2004)

Here's another vote for NO SUPERMONSTER! More travel doesn't mean "better". Go with what riders are telling you.....8" or so.


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

You should probably just modify a beech cruiser frame w/ the supermonster. WOW THAT WOOD BE SIK!!! training wheel mounts, kickstand, rear racks, front basket, handlebar tassles, and those little sliding beads on the spokes are a must for downhilling. Paint it orange!!!!!!


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

austinb89 said:


> *built in fork stops like those on the sinister r9.
> *replaceable dropouts and deriallerhanger.
> *adjustability in rear travel.
> *a chromoly front triangle with an aluminum rear triangle would be sweet.
> ...


he said he will have a interal gearing system so there wont be hangers. Aslo make it something outragous like a 20mm rear hub


----------



## kobis.1 (Jun 1, 2006)

This post is hilarious!, made my day. I vote for retarded on the super monster as well, but I think our postee has dissapeared from the limelight.


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

For the people who posted usefull suggestions, thank you. The rest of you can **** off.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Has anyone seen the South Park where Mr. Garrison comes up with the "it" transportation device? It was a gyroscopic wheel that is driven with controlls that go in your @ss and mouth...Maybe that design would work out for your bike...  :thumbsup:

If someone can post a pic, I tried...


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

vsuro said:


> For the people who posted usefull suggestions, thank you. The rest of you can **** off.


im still waiting for pics of your first bike design, and until i see that im feelign iffy if ur serious about ur second bike


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

ahhaha LOL!! This thread got funny all of a sudden!!!!

Ya bro Super Monster is a No NO!!!! (If you want a reason, Overkill & F'ing huge)

Get us a Bike that's 8 & 8 or 8 & 8-10, that weigh's 40lbs or less with a internal Trany and people will be happy. (adj geo. would be sick to)

Oh ya and less than $3 grand for a frame.

:thumbsup: Goodluck bro!!


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Ok He won't post his first bike I will!!!!
Sorry bro. could not help myself


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

I tried to post the picture but I dont have a URL to point to. Oh well.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Use the Upload Image button on the post, upload it and it will automatically appear.


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

*OK got it*


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

Far superior to your Piece of $hit


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

You should be embarresed to post such a ***** bike.


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

I challenge anybody to post something better.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Dude wtf with that thing?

Its like Bender's dream!!


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Tat saddel looks scobie doobie crazy!!!


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

I dont think it looks that bad but here are a few things...

1. get rid of that huge seat and get a normal one. 
2. Try and figure out a new linkage design so you can use a smaller, lighter shock but still get the same abount of travel. 
3. maybe try different frame materials that are lighter but are still just as strong or stronger. 
4a slacker headtube maybe like 66 degrees or something. 
5. A really short wheelbase for tighter turns or a longer one so its more stable.


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

The seat is part of the point. A "normal" seat will bust your balls on a serious downhill.
I think you guys must be not ride true extreme downhill. Obviously I came to the wrong forum...


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

well a true downhiller, doesnt normally sit down on his seat while riding. S, there is no need for one that goes that far forward. It is far more likely that bang your balls on the tire, not the seat because your leaning back, not forward.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

vsuro said:


> What does everybody think of a deployalbe wing that would allow increased air time?


I just realized this post was the original poster. I thought it was a smartass quotist.

Oh well.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Is that a 24" front tire and a 26" rear or is it an optical illusion?

And I realize that you have caught a lot of flack posting here but I have to ask...Why don't you have a nicer picture of something you spent so much time and effort to build? It looks like it was taken with a camera phone.


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

Wouldn't you want more beefier cranks?


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Pffft. No deployable wing *or* waterbottle cage.

edit: I think one of those windshields like on those Honda Goldwings would be ultimate - I'm sick of swallowing bugs.


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

What do you guys think of a seat that you can adjust on the fly. Hit a lever and it is spring loaded up, just push with you a$$ to lower it, release lever. You could vary it while on differrent parts of a ride.


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

I realize a deployable wing goes over most peoples heads. After all, nobody else has one so it must be a stupid idea...


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

someone already made that


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

If you need a water bottle while riding downhill you are a truly sad individual.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

Man that bike is genious, it looks so light and sturdy, the seat is great, like a couch you could move all around and find the most comfertable position! And who would of thought of a small front wheel, genious! who cares if its a disadvantge when rolling over obstacles, it lowers the front end for turning, right!
And the fork is definately light, I mean we all know inverted is the way to go to shave weight, how much travel does the bike have? 17"? prefect for going fast and pedalling over the rocks....

I support your building 100%


NOTTT


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

vsuro said:


> If you need a water bottle while riding downhill you are a truly sad individual.


Wot u never git thirsty?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That seats look like it would chafe... Badly...

Super Monster is stupid. WCH hucks huge, and he has the Monster.

The ultimate DH bike will incorprate choice bits of maching/forging, frame weight with coil shock comes to around 8 pounds. Full build should be under 40 for sure. Super stiff frame, with needle bearings and external grease ports. A rearward arcing wheel path to make those square edged bumps dissappear. Some sort of adjustable dropout for wheelbase/wheel sizes. Adjustable shock mounts for progressitivity, travel, angles, bb height, etc. Floater isn't neccesary if it's designed right to isolate braking forces.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

vsuro said:


> The seat is part of the point. A "normal" seat will bust your balls on a serious downhill.
> I think you guys must be not ride true extreme downhill. Obviously I came to the wrong forum...


LOL You don't even need a seat for DH. I know for sure now that you're crazy!!!!

Ya all the Top pros. are rocking seat's like that because they can't make it downhill.

And I posted that pic of that junk bike because I new it would piss you off, so It would make you post a pic of your bike. (Physiology 101)


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

vsuro said:


> I realize a deployable wing goes over most peoples heads. After all, nobody else has one so it must be a stupid idea...


As long as it comes with a matching helmet & cape I think it is a good idea.


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

Stick to Physiology 101. Its definately your strong point.


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

Is the front tire smaller than the back or is that just an optical illusion?


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

Same tire size front and back


----------



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

*Nice....*

They already have a system that raises the seat up and down on the market....The reviews on it are awesome....

It's called the "Gravity Dropper",
Runs about 300 dollars i think..

And about the floating arm it most like isn't necessary if the frame has the correct path of travel. Although there are many different types. Some of which require it.

:thumbsup: All in all props for having the initiative to build such a machine........:thumbsup:

Lot's of people are gonna talk shiat but barely 1% of the people I would imagine on here have really built anything frame wise.

 What is the weight?
Is it for pure hucking, or??

What about the 24" in rear to acheive some sort of managable rake on the front end?
29" front, 24" rear? Dunno....

Damn pretty impressive. How many hours of time into something like that Vince?

Peace,
John


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

OOohhhh I've had another thought.... How about front wheel drive? Makes sense right? Weight is on the front wheel when your going DH so you'll get extra traction!!!!


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

vsuro said:


> Stick to Physiology 101. Its definately your strong point.


Edit.

Got a Lecture from Sirarcha, KEEP GOING BRO. Ignore all the TOOLS!!!!


----------



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

*Super...*

Super High b.b.

24" inch in rear lowers it a little.

Standardized seat mount

Lower the fork overall hight by adjusting the crowns?

Simply "appears that it needs to be lowered overall.

John


----------



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

*You*

You should take that thing up to Peavine Mtn. on Virginia and McCarrren....Next to the softball fields.

 John


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

damn!!!
that bike is crazy! i like it...granted, it looks heavy and over built, and i imagine the handling could use some work, but i like the fact that you guys are experimenting and thinking outside the box.
you guys must be a bunch of retired herb smoking engineers/inventors just tinkering with mechanics. need an intern?


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

U would not have gotten so much heat on this if you would have said. FR bike. (Freeride). When you say DH (Downhill) people think of it as a RACE bike and that my friend is no race bike. Change the Title to The Ultimate Freeride bike and everything will be ok.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

#1ORBUST said:


> U would not have gotten so much heat on this if you would have said. FR bike. (Freeride). When you say DH (Downhill) people think of it as a RACE bike and that my friend is no race bike. Change the Title to The Ultimate Freeride bike and everything will be ok.


yeah I was thinking about the same think, its more like a bendermobile than a peatmobile


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

The bike I posted was done by myself while I was employed at an engineering services company in Soquel, Ca.
It was about 3 months of design work. It wighed 80 lbs. 4130 frame, aluminum swing arm. The forks and suspension shock was dictated by the customer. It had issues.

I cant believe anybody would not want a floating caliper. It is what I would call a no brainer.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

vsuro said:


> View attachment 175976


That looks crazy dude, thats one hell of a high BB. Looks sweet man!


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Got a Lecture from Sirarcha, KEEP GOING BRO. Ignore all the TOOLS!!!!


----------



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

*um,*

Um, yes and no on the floater-----depends as aforementioned on design.

Definitely need to cut the weight drastically. At least 20 pounds overweight for a straight huck machine.

Also seems to be very overbuilt...Take into consideration that regardless of design and suspension technology the human body can only take so much of a hit before ankles an wrists etc.. start to break....

John


----------



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

*Also...*

Someone has mentioned front wheel drive which has been done and is said to help somewhat from wht i've read.

it's made by a company named cristini or christiny anyways don;t know how to speel it out at the moment.

John


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

vsuro said:


> The bike I posted was done by myself while I was employed at an engineering services company in Soquel, Ca.
> It was about 3 months of design work. It wighed 80 lbs. 4130 frame, aluminum swing arm. The forks and suspension shock was dictated by the customer. It had issues.
> 
> I cant believe anybody would not want a floating caliper. It is what I would call a no brainer.


How much travel did it have?

That bike sounds like the ulimate huck bike. For your next bike, it sounds like your going for the same idea. In that case, your pretty much on the right track, as long as you know that it will not be pedalable (is that a word?) on any uphill. You may as well make it a singlespeed, since the pedaling you will be doing will up to the edge of cliffs.

Are there any pictures of that thing in action? I would truly like to see that.:thumbsup:

P.S. I wasn't trying to be an a$$hole in this post, I swear.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

vsuro said:


> The bike I posted was done by myself while I was employed at an engineering services company in Soquel, Ca.
> It was about 3 months of design work. It wighed 80 lbs. 4130 frame, aluminum swing arm. The forks and suspension shock was dictated by the customer. It had issues.
> 
> I cant believe anybody would not want a floating caliper. It is what I would call a no brainer.


gnarly.....

i dont mean to be a **** or anything when i say this but use ur imagination when ur designing ur frame, then from there make it happen. dont be put down by others or outside limitations. i mean a single point really isnt a "extreme downhill machine" and if ur planning on takign ur first design and putting a internal drive in it, it wil probly weigh 100lbs. i dont know about u but i dont want to have to ride a 100lb tank.

and if u do, u might want to invent some 16 piston calipers that spray water or some sort of coolant on the discs to keep it from turning red hot and while ur at it some 14inch discbrakes becuase it will be hella hard to stop that beast.

just giving u my input since that is what this forum is about,but what i think is ur tryign to hard to get the best of both worlds. in order to be the ultimate dh bike, it needs to be light wieght, pedable, have a good amount of travel, quick steering, low bb, durable and i like a low toptube height for clearance. a free ride bike can be somewhat heavy, 6-8 inches of travell, high bb, etc, durable, stiff but forgiving and pedable.(im sure theres other things i just cant think) now though freeride bikes and downhill bikes are converging and all purpose bikes are comign out with the best of both styles of bikes. and i know if u tried to sell ur bike on the market now it wouldnt do all that well.

But to me ur bike is really neither a freeride bike or downhill bike. its kinda like a transvestite that has to go to the bathroom but doesnt know whether to go in the male or female bathroom, it needs to make its mind up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

vsuro said:


> I cant believe anybody would not want a floating caliper. It is what I would call a no brainer.


You obviously have no idea that you dont always need one, there is more designs than just single pivot you know....


----------



## xsimatrix (Jun 23, 2006)

#1ORBUST said:


> U would not have gotten so much heat on this if you would have said. FR bike. (Freeride). When you say DH (Downhill) people think of it as a RACE bike and that my friend is no race bike. Change the Title to The Ultimate Freeride bike and everything will be ok.


]
yea either that or "Extreme Hucker - One of a Kind... thats for shure"


----------



## peteblues (Jun 28, 2005)

this thread is really entertaining. Here's my list of things you should incorporate:
1. inflatable wings for exta air time and control. Reversable for additional traction.
2. parachute for breaking, or in case you take the wrong turn and fall down a cliff
3. cup holders
4. battery or mechanism that charges up on the downhill, linked to the brakes, to later help you pedal
5. altimeter to see how big the drop was.
6. integrated camera to record your rides/flights
7. should come with an integrated lift to get it up on a bike rack or truck bed
8. auto inflatable tires in case you get a flat one
9. all wheel drive
10. a fork that can do a full rotation, so you can do bar spins :cornut:


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

vsuro said:


> View attachment 175976


I actually like it,I like the seat to casue i smash my balls quite often:madman: ok it would be annoying going DH becasue i never sit down but for drops then i think it could work,Is there any chance of me having a test ride?


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

that picture was a joke right?


----------



## DHsloth (Sep 30, 2005)

Vsuro,

You are a good engineer period. But pleeeaaase accept the fact that you don't know anything about downhill. Why don't you take some of that pride off and listen to downhillers on a DH forum....HELLOOOOO....


That's an ultimate huck or extreme freeride bike...


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

dude that bike is retarded, what does it weigh 70 lb's...more 

i could probablly build a ht with a 110mm travel fork up front that would handle dh better than that...instead of wasting money on building a bike that doesnt work give me the cash so i can buy a yeti 303 or something that can actually handle dh with lots of travel

listen to people that actually bike and have learned from experience that bikes with excessive travel are retarded


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

I just though of another one....

Rear wheel steering to help you around those tight switchbacks!!! Think outside the box and steer with the cranks!!

... oh another one ---- solid rubber tires so you never flat.


----------



## HuckMyAge (Jan 27, 2005)

a navigation system would be nice maybe some AC for those hot day and a fridge in the frame of course


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

TheSherpa has anger problems:madmax: . That said, hes right


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

I actually like it,I like the seat cause i smash my balls quite often:madman: ok it would be annoying going DH because i never sit down but for drops then i think it could work,Is there any chance of me having a test ride?


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Steve71 said:


> ... oh another one ---- solid rubber tires so you never flat.


Honda or someone is making and testing these right now:cornut:

It's just a couple of years till they are here!!!:headphones:


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Imperial said:


> I actually like it,I like the seat cause i smash my balls quite often:madman: ok it would be annoying going DH because i never sit down but for drops then i think it could work,Is there any chance of me having a test ride?


Bender taped another seat to his when he did the :yikes: drop.


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

#1ORBUST said:


> Bender taped another seat to his when he did the :yikes: drop.


Hahahaha


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*Understanding the Application is KEY*

Vincent:

First off, I have to say, I thought this post was an obvious Troll - until you posted the picture of your first frame.

Nice work on designing and building your own frame. Lots of people would love to do this, but don't have the necessary experience, facilities, time or money to do these kinds of projects. It takes a lot to pull off even the simplest of designs and more than most people could imagine when you do something original.

That being said, I think that a serious understanding of the application that a product is designed for is paramount when designing a new product. As someone who has worked for 10 years in the engineering field (plus a few years earlier in manufacturing), I have worked with all types of people of all types of skill levels. And, I look forwards to many more years, gaining experience and knowledge. However, the one thing that the best engineers and technical people I have worked with all have in comon is a willingness to truly understand the application that they're designing for BEFORE the first dollar is spent on developing a physical prototype. Without that base knowledge and a direction or target to reach, one is simply wasting time and money. They are always looking for a better understanding and more knowledge.

In this case, I have to ask if you seriously understand the application that you want to design a bicycle frame for. From your posts there is obviously a lack of experience in terms of what this type of riding entails and what works well and what doesn't work well. I design bikes for a living and it's pretty much a full time job just keeping up with the associated technology and trends (hence why I'm on MTBR at 12:30am). Otherwise, we wouldn't even be discussing the appropriateness of the Monster T fork with respect to DH racing (or even extreme free riding for that matter). Other questions of yours lead me to the same conclusion as well:

_assymetrical travel_- a large proportion of DH frames on the market have this, typically wtih 7-8" of travel on the front with 8-10" of travel in the rear

_internal geared hubs_ - technically a great idea, but still very unpracticle because of maintenance issues, lack of OEM component support, high cost, restrictions in gearing (i.e. most DH racers use tight block road racing cassettes), higher weight than current 105 / Ultegra rear derailleurs commonly in use for DH racing...

_Quantity of travel_ - Dh race bike travel seems to have plateaued - the longer travel is (was) available, but there is no need to use it

_Weight issues_ - this is huge for DH racing

_Importance of braking forces_ - Yes, neutral, or only a slight amount of rear travel compression is nice for us mortals, but top pro riders are on the brakes a lot less than we are - for most, floating brakes are just more weight and something else to go wrong. Not always, but this is often the case.

_Billet aluminum construction_ - c'mon, you should know that a tube is the most efficient and stiffest way to support a comrpessive / tensile load over a long distance. And aluminum wins here because no other commonly used frame material can touch it's strength to weight ratio with appropriate durability and reliability (i.e. not carbon fiber yet...)

Etc...

So, what I'm saying is that instead of dissing everyone here as arm chair engineers, poseur riders, telling them to study arts instead of science, you should sit back and listen. Don't come off as the "Know it all because I'm an engineer (or engineering student)". I have worked with some brilliant mechanical engineers and also some that had their heads so far up their asses that they couldn't bend over to tie their own shoes. A degree gives you a certain set of tools that most people won't have, but even the best hammer is useless (or down right dangerous) in the hands of someone without common sense.

Read the forums, understand what people ride, how they ride, what kind of bikes they own, where their strengths and weaknesses are. You will find that this forum contains everything from rank beginners who are building plywood jumps in their back yard to highly seasoned vetrans, people who have been in movies, sponsored riders and riders who have competed in high profile events.

If you truly want to build something revolutionary, decide in what application it's going to excel, understand that application, participate in that application, talk to everyone you can find, collect your data, filter what's appropriate, then start your conceptual design processes based on what goals you want to achieve. Your original post in this thread is just asking for trouble because it is way too general.

Let us know how you make out.

Cheers,


----------



## ScubaBullit (Oct 27, 2005)

*El Fin*

:thumbsup: 
Damn, perfect thread-cap by knolly.


----------



## mountainbiker9109 (Sep 23, 2005)

You should make a bike like this.

Custom Nicolai Nucleon 12 in front and rear.
More pictures of the bike go here.
https://www.omnibike.ru/gallery.xgi?&gallery_id=600&newsgrp_id=231&_page_gallery=2


















I just had to put these two in.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> I design bikes for a living and it's pretty much a full time job just keeping up with the associated technology and trends (hence why I'm on MTBR at 12:30am).


So are we going to see a Knolly V-tach 747 with matching Kevlar stitched cape at interbike this year?

Steal my rear wheel steering idea and I'll sue you.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

j6105 said:


> TheSherpa has anger problems:madmax: . That said, hes right


Go hump a 40


----------



## loco-gringo (Sep 29, 2005)

R1D3R said:


> Paint is very important
> 
> Silver= slow
> Black= reasonably fast
> ...


Don't forget

Orange = chicks will want you bad
Blue = bikes don't break


----------



## loco-gringo (Sep 29, 2005)

mountainbiker9109 said:


>


Bikes with nitrous rock the house. :thumbsup: :skep:


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Noel Buckley for your comments. I agree with all of them.

Vince


----------



## Freeride_Sycko (May 24, 2006)

vsuro said:


> A bike frame made of billet is far superior to many concepts. The interior is hollow. Look up moment of inertia. By making a 2 part hollow frame that bolts togethor you get the most stifness for the least weight. I laugh at your foolishness. Obviously you know nothing about engineering. With 300mm of travel you can negociate more extreme drops at higher speeds. K.E.=1/2 mV^2 . F=ma.
> 
> Make your points with facts and logic, not your foolish statements with no facts to back it up.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Freeride_Sycko said:


> Yea.. Uhh. No offense man, but I learned those two formulas in Gr 11 Physics... wtf does that have to do with the travel?


its actually grade ten science before you move into specialized sciences

im in grade ten and i just finished learning those and they have no relationship to your point what so ever....get a life man

oh and to prove my point i used this formula:\

v= D/t...retard :nonod:

by the way this was directed a vsuro not freeride_sycko...just in case


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

Steve71 said:


> So are we going to see a Knolly V-tach 747 with matching Kevlar stitched cape at interbike this year?
> 
> Steal my rear wheel steering idea and I'll sue you.


Ya, it's a red and blue V-tach, called _Knolly Returns_.

Arrrggggg - ok that was BBBBAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDD 

Rear wheel steering - we already tried it. Was designed to look like you could do cool moto-whips without anyone really knowing that you couldn't. Broke too many chains though, not to mention the problems when riding Whistler's A-line (flying off the trail into the trees 

lol


----------



## Tobias/Frost (Sep 27, 2004)

Man this tread is really fun...

For example. Has anyone here ridden or even seen anyone ride Super Monster??? Seems to me a lot random opinions whitout any baseknowledge... Let me tell you about a Norweigian guy named Bjarke at Åre Mountain Mayhem last year. He rode a Banshee with a Super Monster up front. Not only did he huck big and high all day long, but I watched him bunnyhop a 75cm (2.5 feet) high ledge in the square like ten times in a row. Most impressive...










And this "superbike" dissin is a bit sad to read. Theres several companies which has made enormous concept bikes which some individuals swear by during the years. Name to mention are BMW, Carpeil, ClifCat, Rotwield and others... So this guy might not be the most knowledgeable, but at least he tries to make something different and develop something new or other thinking. He should be encourged instead of dissed. What he is building might one day change the way we ride or the terrain we look upon to ride... So give him real answers instead of all this sad ranting...

My 5 öre...


----------



## peteblues (Jun 28, 2005)

sorry Tobias, but he's asking for it. At first he gets some suggestions and comments, and he just shits on it, and dismisses anyone who doesn't like his ideas as idiots. I'm sure we all encourage the spirit of developing new things, but the way he sometimes comes across is a little stand off'ish.


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

ok first of all that knolly guy doint know a think about bikes

1. the heavyer a bike is the fast it will go downhill cause theres more mass for gravity to pull down. 

2. u have to put yur weiner on the bike and stick it in the spoke to reduce weight and then u have to invite nate over and ride bikes and mrs barnes will come out and prisssssssssssssssssprissssssssssssssssssssss what the hell are u doinggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg. i want a gcookieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


also i think the bike is a good idea but honestly i could make a bike out of sand that it better then any bike on thbe maket and then the man come home and wanted to see his mamma and the mrs screbo came over and hate all the ramen noodles and raw with the salad on top and mrs barnes did not like it

ok bikeing is gay and all the guys on this forum are 40 year old fat guys that have nothing better to do so they sit there fat a$$es on the chair and and say o i think i wanna twinkie and the after the forum u get up and try to ride a bike but all u but heds are so fat that when u sit down on he bike the suspention compesses all the travel down the nathan and mt harmen want ed to be are the corned and the mexican came running around and i will probl,ey get banned for this but i could care less about not being with a bunch of 50 year old fat men that have no life.

peace b!tches


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> Rear wheel steering - we already tried it. Was designed to look like you could do cool moto-whips without anyone really knowing that you couldn't. Broke too many chains though, not to mention the problems when riding Whistler's A-line (flying off the trail into the trees
> 
> lol


Well, DUH! Did you use a steering damper on the rear? In any case I'm willing to settle out of court for a V-Tach frame (with cape). Have your peeps call my peeps.


----------



## MUSTCLIME (Jan 26, 2004)

Things I would look for in a dh bike.........
1) How well the suspension works while braking? For me, If your braking locks out your rear suspension....that bike sucks....I find that I need my suspension to work more when braking( like going into a switch back) than when I am not braking.
2) Stand over....there should be some...Stand over can be the differance between a dismount and falling down the hill like a sack of crap.
3) Head angle, keep it in the 60's....If you get in the 50's, you bike will plow on every turn.
4) Weight, you get over 50 lbs, It is a boat anker, not a downhill bike.
5) How long is the toptube? There has to be some room! Like more than 22 inches, a lot of longtravel biles shorten the top tube to much and you end up with the saddle being to close to the bars.
6) It should be easy to get the front of the bike up....nosing in on ever drop can hurt.
7) Wheelbase, for me, you get over 46 inches, the bike will not handle. Guys with really long bikes end up hitting trees a lot.......

please note: #2,4,6,7 are reasons to not use a supermonster....sorry


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

azonicrider188a said:


> ok first of all that knolly guy doint know a think about bikes
> 
> 1. the heavyer a bike is the fast it will go downhill cause theres more mass for gravity to pull down.
> 
> ...


LOL!!! ut: ut: ut: :smallviolin:


----------



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

*Wow...Noel...*

Noel:

:thumbsup: Amazingly well thought out articulated response.
If I ever get the scrilla i'd buy a frame from your comapny in a heart beat.
Very nice to see some help from someone who has indeed created a revolutionary bike from the reviews I've seen. Props.:thumbsup:

Peace,
John


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

*Voodoo Physics*



azonicrider188a said:


> ok first of all that knolly guy doint know a think about bikes
> 
> 1. the heavyer a bike is the fast it will go downhill cause theres more mass for gravity to pull down.
> 
> ...


Everything falls at the same speed/acceleration. Weight does not make something fall any faster. Wind resistance changes the rate of fall for different masses in a gravity field.
Look up the liening tower of piza experiment conducted hundreds of years ago...

The dumbing down of America... How are we going to compete?


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

What do you guys think of a seat that can lower and move rearward over the rear tire with a relase lever. This would allow a rider to go back over the rear tire on a seat.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Ehh... might be OK, but not really nessicary IMO. If you get the seat down, you can get behind it as much as you need to. I'm picturing your idea, and I see a the seatpost sticking out in front of the seat, which would potentially be painful. :eekster: I'm assuming that there would be some sort of parallelogram linkage, which would drop the seat, and move it back. Are we envisioning the same thing? If so, I'd say it's a cool idea, but wouldn't really be that useful. I'm all in favor of keeping things simple, and that would be a bunch of moving parts that wouldn't be much of an advantage IMO.


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

More weight and more things to go "creak" in the night...............


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

I thought of two more

(1) Hand brake to stop your bike from rolling away when your not on it.
(2) A reverse gear, so you can backup and hit dat sh!t twice!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, that's it! Flip a switch, and when you pedal, you go in reverse! Genius!


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Vsuro: I hope by now you realized that on this site you have to sift thru the $hit to find the Gold.

Don't take the $hit talking to heart, mtbr’s are pretty good & funny guys/girls.

This hasn't been brought up before. How about a 29 X 26 combo. I've heard some good things about a 29front X 26rear. A couple of Declines (mag) ago they had a good art. about 29's DH bikes, about half the company's out there are thinking about this. (Some are Def. saying NO WAY) But one guy mentioned that he thinks in about 2-3 years most DH bikes will be rolling 29 X 26. Just right now it's really hard to find a Tire/Fork for this. I don't know if it will work for the Ultimate Dh bike, but just something to look at. 

Anyone else heard anything about the 29 Front x 26 Rear for DH?


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

vsuro said:


> I realize a deployable wing goes over most peoples heads. After all, nobody else has one so it must be a stupid idea...


Those rear wings on the little front wheel drive cars make them go heaps faster so why not put one on a bike. Surely they reach the same speeds?


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

vsuro said:


> A bike frame made of billet is far superior to many concepts. The interior is hollow. Look up moment of inertia. By making a 2 part hollow frame that bolts togethor you get the most stifness for the least weight. I laugh at your foolishness. Obviously you know nothing about engineering. With 300mm of travel you can negociate more extreme drops at higher speeds. K.E.=1/2 mV^2 . F=ma.
> 
> Make your points with facts and logic, not your foolish statements with no facts to back it up.
> 
> Vince :madman:


Are the bolts holding the bits together going to be able to handle shear stress and other loads better than a welded frame? I don't really see there being a big weight saving by constructing a frame out of billet and bolts.


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

You pin and bolt the frame togethor. It will be even stronger than a weld due to lack of 
a heat affected zone.


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

#1 or bust, you are so right..


----------



## collaborator (Jun 26, 2004)

You're making things more complicated than they need to be.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

vsuro said:


> You pin and bolt the frame togethor. It will be even stronger than a weld due to lack of a heat affected zone.


Heat treatment will restore a significant amount of the strength after welding, at least enough for most properly design bikes today to last the season or two they are made to last.

I'd like to see some test data deomnstrating the strength of a particular design over another before i become a believer.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Wow! I can't believe i just found this thread. This is easily the best thread of the year.

Your bike is off the chainz hardcore!!!! Have you thought about some kind of turbo boost, or maybee rocket launchers? I'm loving the idea of a deployable wing!!!! Fyck the supermonster T. You need an Ultra Super Monster T, with 16 inches of travel.

I will gladley huck this bike off a building when you are through building it. Call me up.

I'm glad i got to you before Bender.


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

Steve71 said:


> Well, DUH! Did you use a steering damper on rear? In any case I'm willing to settle out of court for a V-Tach frame (with cape). Have your peeps call my peeps.


Ahhh - steering damper! Damn, Hopey needs to build one for the rear wheel!

No worries Steve71: We've got you covered with your frame:

Send us the address where you want the frame shipped. Please forward a cheque for $3100 USD for shipping and handling (including brokerage) and time and labour spent sourcing the cape.



Cheers!


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> No worries Steve71: We've got you covered with your frame:
> 
> Send us the address where you want the frame shipped. Please forward a cheque for $3100 USD for shipping and handling (including brokerage) and time and labour spent sourcing the cape.
> 
> ...


Above and beyond mate!!! :thumbsup: It is a shame that this level of customer service is so rare in today's mass produced, disposable world. And I've just gotta say, it's this level of customer service that is the number one reason I choose to sue small boutique frame builders like Knolly Bikes.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

vsuro said:


> What do you guys think of a seat that can lower and move rearward over the rear tire with a relase lever. This would allow a rider to go back over the rear tire on a seat.


I'm not a downhill rider, but from all the times I have ridden a steep drop, I couldn't imagine using a seat. If I'm off the seat, then I need my butt off the seat so I can maintain balance and maintain quick feedback with body language. I am not looking for the comfort of a seat. Even if this device worked perfectly, and didn't weigh any more than a normal seat, I think it would be something that any rider would want.

Having said that, it's good to keep thinking about different approaches to things. Good luck.

Chris


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I WIN









*Alloy not Allow


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

That's a good looking design tacubaya. All it needs now is a 16" travel inverted single crown and it would be really awesome!!! You might want to slacken out the head tube too. That's kinda steep.


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

*www.overlawyered.com*

:nono:


Steve71 said:


> Above and beyond mate!!! :thumbsup: It is a shame that this level of customer service is so rare in today's mass produced, disposable world. And I've just gotta say, it's this level of customer service that is the number one reason I choose to sue small boutique frame builders like Knolly Bikes.


Lawyers and the unnacoutable legal system is the main flaw in our system of govermont.

www.overlawyered.com

Find a honest and just way to make a living.


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

Kudos for wanting to invent, I respect your initiative. However, I must tell you that weight and CG(center of gravity- BB height) are BIG factors in handling and riding enjoyment. Having raced off-road motorcycles for years I must agree that the quality and performance of the suspension is superior to longer and longer travel. If however you are going to ramp jump this bike being pulled by a motorcycle, then your design may be the %^it! Good luck to you, I would love to see a pic of the final bike.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> That's a good looking design tacubaya. All it needs now is a 16" travel inverted single crown and it would be really awesome!!! You might want to slacken out the head tube too. That's kinda steep.


Lemme see what I can do :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

vsuro said:


> :nono:
> 
> Lawyers and the unnacoutable legal system is the main flaw in our system of govermont.
> 
> ...


Pffft.. Well with an attitude like that, don't expect me to *ever* spend a single sent suing your company.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> I WIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whers the bannana, all bikes with stairs must have a bannana on the top tube :nonod:

dont you know anything...and allow metal is stronger the an alloy metal


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

My turn! I've put lots of thought into this. You all better like it.


BTW vsuro, I honestly don't mean this as anything making fun of you. I'm just goofing around. Seriously.


----------



## jonot (Feb 4, 2006)

vsuro said:


> I challenge anybody to post something better.


Ok then. :madmax:

My little Stinky would rip your bike a new one. Not to mention out handling/riding it.

:thumbsup:

It rips on DH, takes everything that I (or my friends) can throw at it Freeriding, and I can pedal back to the top of the hill with it. I find that it's pretty much the 'ultimate' bike.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn you pouseurs, look at this


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

OK, I think you win tacubaya! That's awesome!!!!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Damn you pouseurs, look at this


you need somehting better to do...and i still see no bannana...and it needs a rocket to go wiht the paint job


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

free rider said:


> you need somehting better to do...and i still see no bannana...and it needs a rocket to go wiht the paint job


Today I had my last exam, I'm on holidays now.. regarding the banana, the actual size of that seat compares to a banana, just see the proportions...


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

no wing/spoiler?


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Today I had my last exam, I'm on holidays now.. regarding the banana, the actual size of that seat compares to a banana, just see the proportions...


ahahahahaha, i had my last exam yesterday...

the seat is not yellow :nonod:

i made a bike with a rocket and a bannana, but it is too small to make ot the writing and everything so im not goin to post it


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

My design is a serious project as I am a egocentric engineer, I dont need your help, go and read some Geology 666 and stfu...



jk



(no pun intended vsuro, just joking around)


I'm leaving the design as it is, i'll later design a "joke" bike with all the stuff you want


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> My design is a serious project as I am a egocentric engineer, I dont need your help, go and read some Geology 666 and stfu...
> 
> jk
> 
> ...


i cant wait to see a joke bike...if you can design bikes that look that sweet then i wonder whaat will happen when you dont take reality into perspective and build an immpossibly cool bike with no relation to real bike design...man im pumped, can you hurry up:thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

My last exam was two days ago. B******. :lol:


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> My last exam was two days ago. B******. :lol:


you wanna fight about it, cause il kick your silly little white ass...even over the computer

buts it too bad you failed eh


----------



## Jekyll_Jockey (Aug 31, 2004)

Fox787 said:


> he said he will have a interal gearing system so there wont be hangers. Aslo make it something outragous like a 20mm rear hub


I like your thinking


----------



## Fisty (Sep 19, 2005)

*LOLolol*


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

austinb89 said:


> i heard sweet paint jobs make u go faster


haha dude i heard that too


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Not to sound like an arse but I cant design in this piece of krap computer, on July i'll get a Mac with 1gb of ram so you will see my real designs, these are just quick vectorizations.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

free rider said:


> you wanna fight about it, cause il kick your silly little white ass...even over the computer
> 
> buts it too bad you failed eh


Bring it on!!!   

And I didn't fail any.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Not to sound like an arse but I cant design in this piece of krap computer, on July i'll get a Mac with 1gb of ram so you will see my real designs, these are just quick vectorizations.


Thats Pu$sy, my macrosoft iGod has 40 terabytes of memory..........


----------



## ridindog (Jun 6, 2006)

do you actually ride a bike vsuro


----------



## El Dorado (Jan 24, 2004)

mate, i'm a major at material sciences and engineering at the ETH Zürich, and also happen to race dh and do some of my own tuning on my forks. and really, if u re thinking of putting a super monster on a bike is going to be more a hucking machine, is true what u said before about being able to handle bigger drops and forces and stuff, but that....hucking, not downhilling. the pure sport of dh racing is a very delicate compromise of travel, weight distribuition and geometry. if u put a super monster in the front, like someone else said, bj i think, u ll have a very high bb translated in bad cornering. also the super monster is really heavy, which wouldn t allow riders to pump the bike through rough sections to gain speed insted of pedalling....of course it will eat everything, but by absorving all ur kinetik energy=speed. so dude, really think a bit more about u say...would totally respect ur idea if u said u want to design the ultimate hucking non sense. but really, watch some vids or ride (do u ride?) and tell me if u see some one still using a super monster...it s a useless fork. another thing...if u really want to use ur knowledge of mechanical engineering, do it by redesigning the valves in the suspensions or something ala Olive Bossard or Chris Porter. an idea i had have was to integrate the shock into the tubing of the frame....someday i ll get into that, for now i m to busy helping develop some sails for some boat that will kick ass in some america's cup.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for your posts. I think this closes this thread.

L8TR

Vince


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

bro....you obviously are not a rider. the comment about the stance kingpin fork shows it...as well as the deployable wing idea. a super monster fork is almost worthless....they drop straight down well and give you a better chance of not dying but besides that they are useless...your ideas are not up to the latest and greatest. weight has become a big part of DH and every part of riding. no one wants a 100 pound bike with 300mm of travel...good luck none the less


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

best thread of eternity.....


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

i can hear the recycle bin calling this thread name....worst idea ever

pointless conversation though :thumbsup: but we need to draw the line somewhere, MODS!!!


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

NO! No pics of hot chicks?? C'mon!


----------



## kevlau (Feb 15, 2006)

*Why Not????*

If it was up to the bike designers, we would still be on hardtails with 2" travel forks.

Thanks to engineers and rider's we get stuff like my VP Free. That's an 8" bike and to really ride it for all its worth I pretty much have to risk my life. Now if it could be like 10 lbs lighter, that would be the awesome ride anywhere do anything bike. I downhill and freeride but still like to ride up and around. So I say weight reduction while keeping strength and reliablity should be the engineering goals.

Things I'd like to see. 
1. The internal trans is the way to go. Drivetrains suck.
2. How about a splined composite belt drive to loose the heavy chains?
3. Wheels and tires add Lbs of rotating weight, break a lot and go flat. Can we do something about that?
4. Forks? I don't know the technology is geting there. Boxxer worldcup, 888 are pretty good these days.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

vsuro said:


> Thanks for your posts. I think this closes this thread.
> 
> L8TR
> 
> Vince


No way man, this thread will live forever


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

vsuro said:


> Thanks for your posts. I think this closes this thread.
> 
> L8TR
> 
> Vince


I think not. I say when this thread is closed.

THE ULTRAGNARBOT HUCK BIKE THREAD LIVES ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

zachdank said:


> I think not. I say when this thread is closed.
> 
> THE ULTRAGNARBOT HUCK BIKE THREAD LIVES ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahahahahahahahahahahah, what zanchdank says goes i guess:thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

ebfreerider510 said:


> best thread of eternity.....


Hell yeah.


----------



## pin-it (Nov 20, 2005)

delete me


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok people, if you want to continue I will drop in daily. But throw up some ideas. I got the weight message loud and clear. I accept that the bike will not be a race winner. As long as they let people switch bikes every race, then people will race light bikes that are tossed/rebuilt after every race. If the sport goes more NASCAR style, where you race the same bike, with limited pit stop time, then I think there will be room for the style of bike I am making. I cant see how the sport will progress without more extreme heights/drops and removing the ability to race multiple bikes.

L8TR

Vince


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Just because bikes are light doesn't mean that they aren't durable.


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

vsuro said:


> Ok people, if you want to continue I will drop in daily. But throw up some ideas. I got the weight message loud and clear. I accept that the bike will not be a race winner. As long as they let people switch bikes every race, then people will race light bikes that are tossed/rebuilt after every race. If the sport goes more NASCAR style, where you race the same bike, with limited pit stop time, then I think there will be room for the style of bike I am making. I cant see how the sport will progress without more extreme heights/drops and removing the ability to race multiple bikes.
> 
> L8TR
> 
> Vince


Listen dude, Im not trying to put you or your ideas down but you dont seem to understand down-hill very much. I still say build what you think is the ultimate bike for your own satisfaction, but if you want to build a bike and potentially market it to buyers then you are going about it all wrong. You dont build a bike of a different breed and hope people would buy into it, especially if you dont have a lot of cash on hand to convince people your bike is better through advertising. Your comment from above is specifically what Im referring to. DH racing would never be like NASCAR because there are no pit stops and its not the frame that needs rebuilding, its the brakes, drive train, wheels, cables etc.. that you would still have on your bike. For 95% of the people riding, frames dont need to be any stronger then the typical frame manufactures are making now. the only way you could improve upon them is by making them lighter and more efficient. People spend big bucks for the lightest strongest frames and do the same for all the components.

Build your ultimate bike and lets see the finished product. Hopefully you prove eveyone including myself wrong with an awsome bike.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

i just have got to ask this again cuz i never saw an anser
do u actually ride?


----------



## collaborator (Jun 26, 2004)

vsuro said:


> Ok people, if you want to continue I will drop in daily. But throw up some ideas. I got the weight message loud and clear. I accept that the bike will not be a race winner. As long as they let people switch bikes every race, then people will race light bikes that are tossed/rebuilt after every race. If the sport goes more NASCAR style, where you race the same bike, with limited pit stop time, then I think there will be room for the style of bike I am making. I cant see how the sport will progress without more extreme heights/drops and removing the ability to race multiple bikes.
> 
> L8TR
> 
> Vince


From your comments, I can conclude that you have no idea what you are talking about.
Have you ever attended a DH race? Have you even participated in any bike race for that matter.

If this sport you're talking about is freeriding, theres more to freeriding/DH then hucking yourself off of Mt. Everest.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

vsuro First thread EVER!!! AND it's the best I've seen in a Year. Good stuff.

People stop dogging and give some good advise. 

Vesuro, if your ever in SB, CA. Hit me up and we will put that rig to the test. In DH and Huck Mode!!


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Vsuro has been holding out on us. Some proto testing of the deployable wing at the last Red Bull contest. :thumbsup:


----------



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

that's just dity.....

   

LOL

John


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

One problem with the above photo of a wing on a bike is that the speeds are so low that a conventional wing will not work. The solution must be a wing with a much larger Cl, or lift coefficient. There are ways to achieve that, but they are usually motorized. Look at the concept for flying cars, they are small stubby wings. But they also sport a fan in the middle of the wing creating an artificial pressure differential.

Hmmm.


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

More ideas you fUC&i&g geniuses. Lets here some more from the know it alls. Consider the ideas I have heard so far this is a forum for high school drop-outs...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

vsuro said:


> this is a forum for high school drop-outs...


sumthing rong with dat


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

vsuro said:


> One problem with the above photo of a wing on a bike is that the speeds are so low that a conventional wing will not work. The solution must be a wing with a much larger Cl, or lift coefficient. There are ways to achieve that, but they are usually motorized. Look at the concept for flying cars, they are small stubby wings. But they also sport a fan in the middle of the wing creating an artificial pressure differential.
> 
> Hmmm.


you actually thinking, seriously thinking of puting a wing on you loser....is the jet enjine going to strap on the back so you can literly "fly" down the hill...your are retarded...this was a thread about a ultimate dh bike...not a flying bike....i somewhat respected you and your "design capabilities" untill you mentioned the wing...then proved your are seriously considering it

did you just hit your head really hard or have you lost your mind, the wing has just killed your reputation :nonod:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Haven't dropped out, but am bordering expulsion. Got in too many fights, school doesn't like Asians.

33 ACT, 2200 SAT, 3.6 GPA. Blah blah blah, pulling in about 10 grand a year between bikeshop, custom car fab, etc. Already got 8 semesters of U of I's engineering program paid for myself. I figure I'm ahead of the game.

Bob on the other hand, didn't even make it to highschool. But that's alright, he's become a pirating Marzocchi/Saint/Mavic/Michellin/Hayes/Azonic spokesperson.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

The ULTIMATE DH bike would have to be something like this

super light frame made of carbon with a LIFE TIME warrenty!! that way we can go as light as we want and not worry about cracking the carbon and being screwed. also, warrenty should only take 1 day to get your new frame. no questions asked about it and there is no such thing as "normal wear... we can't warrenty that" its if it breaks it gets replaced. and it has to look really sexy. 8" travel
a fork with 8" travel and carbon crowns and TI springs with the same warrenty as the frame.
basically. everything to make the "ultimate" needs to be as light as possible and strong with the best warrenty every to replace it when the light parts break.

will never happen.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Make a frame out of this alloy:

http://cartech.ides.com/datasheet.aspx?i=103&e=161&c=techart

Developed for f-18s landing on aircraft carriers...


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey vsuro, 

I had a great idea while driving home from work today. How about this?

Air bags are the hot ticket right now for high-performance autos, why not adapt them to a DH bike? Think about it, Adjustable ride height, low for smooth, pedally DH courses and add more air for more travel and big hucks/super rocky trails. Depending on the levels of air front and rear it would be easy to adjust the geometry of the head angle for different situations and the dampers could be built small and light because the air bags would support the weight of the bike and rider. 

:yesnod:


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

eye fink yu shud mak et out off gawld vat weigh eff et braks we can melt et doun and seel et. On a more serious note, I think if you are actually making a bike you should abandon the wing idea. If bikers wanted to fly down a mountain they would just become hang gliders. My dream downhill/freeride bike would have 9-10 inches rear travel 8 in the front weigh 30 pounds and be damn strong with a low BB height and nice geometry. I would also like it to come with replacement swingarm that is able to take tires up to 4 inches wide for snow riding. And to top if off, a honda bike style gearbox. Oh, and come up with some weightless foam insulation to go inside the tubes, so the bike is almost silent coming down a trail.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

He wasn't serious about the wing.... At least I hope not, and I don't think so either.


----------



## LimeGreen17 (Apr 12, 2005)

I have one problem with what vsuro is saying, and it has to do with his command over the english language. I am truly sorry but from what I have seen you seem to be somewhat intelligent but you are definitely no genius unless of course english is not your first language or you are some kind of idiot savant. You have misspelled at least one word in every post and it was spelled phonetically which makes me question everything you have been talking about. I don't mean to insult your intelligence but im just curious as to why you can't spell or put together solid sentences, but your an engineer which takes many years of schooling......


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

LimeGreen17 said:


> I have one problem with what vsuro is saying, and it has to do with his command over the english language. I am truly sorry but from what I have seen you seem to be somewhat intelligent but you are definitely no genius unless of course english is not your first language or you are some kind of idiot savant. You have misspelled at least one word in every post and it was spelled phonetically which makes me question everything you have been talking about. I don't mean to insult your intelligence but im just curious as to why you can't spell or put together solid sentences, but your an engineer which takes many years of schooling......


As an enginear myself, I can confidantly say as a whole we are bad spellers.

In uni the catch phrase used to be. 4 years ago I couldn't even spell engineer, now i is one.

I for one think his spelling is a sure sign he is really an engineer.


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)




----------



## nano5467 (Jun 2, 2006)

vsuro said:


> What do you mean Nate? Be specific and clear as to why my choice of fork sucks. What travel does a Stance Kingpin have? Why is it better? Have you ever used a supermonster? If so what bike did you mount it on?


Well i actually do have experience with a 13in travel rear bike (karpiel apocolypse). My buddy had one for 7 months. And the fork he chose for this bike was an 888s works. Work amazingly on the bike. It rode perfect, except for the angle of the headtube came up small. 8in of travel is all you need to get your bike nice. It might be good with a monster T or Avalanche or risse fork, but a super monster, jesus man are you retarded. Ive ridden one of those too and you cant even fathom takin a fire road or high pedaling course.

O and you should think about making your design so it doesnt need a floating brake. I have a cove shocker and they have eliminated the need. that would be sick


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

why not use magnets and have the wheels float, that would be the lightest fork design ever. lol and if you wanted to change he stifness jsut add on another magnet. It's revolutionary


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

punkmountainbiker said:


> why not use magnets and have the wheels float, that would be the lightest fork design ever. lol and if you wanted to change he stifness jsut add on another magnet. It's revolutionary


Or you're an idiot.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

LimeGreen17 said:


> im


That's not spelled correctly.


LikeGreen17 said:


> *your* an engineer


You mean "you're." That's two for you. vsuro might not have complete mastery of the English language, but it dosn't appear that you do either.


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

standard235 said:


> Or you're an idiot.


probably true

incase you didnt realize,

i was joking


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

This thread is full of hostile comments, please stfu.

In case no one has noticed, this thread is a joke.


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> This thread is full of hostile comments, please stfu.


Funny how you point out that the thread is full of hostile comment and make one of the most (if not the most) hostile comments here in one sentence.

Just had to point that out.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

milhouse said:


> Funny how you point out that the thread is full of hostile comment and make one of the most (if not the most) hostile comments here in one sentence.
> 
> Just had to point that out.


Ugh, please read the second line.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> This thread is full of hostile comments, please stfu.
> 
> In case no one has noticed, this thread is a joke.


Well usually "the best thread ever" is a joke......... sometimes...

vsuro is a good actor, if hes not acting he has his head a little too far up his As$


----------



## Saved1 (Sep 20, 2004)

J-mizzle said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> It totally eclipses your design because it has 14" travel...It must be better:nono:
> http://www.adrenalinebikes.com/stor...49&ParentID=0&categoryname=MTN. BIKES on SALE
> ...


HAHAHAHA That thing looks like a clown should be on it at the Circus!


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

LimeGreen17 said:


> I have one problem with what vsuro is saying, and it has to do with his command over the english language. I am truly sorry but from what I have seen you seem to be somewhat intelligent but you are definitely no genius unless of course english is not your first language or you are some kind of idiot savant. You have misspelled at least one word in every post and it was spelled phonetically which makes me question everything you have been talking about. I don't mean to insult your intelligence but im just curious as to why you can't spell or put together solid sentences, but your an engineer which takes many years of schooling......


I just counted 7 spelling spelling and gramatical errors in your paragraph above


----------



## mp29k (Jun 17, 2005)

*Thread got me thinking... SERIOUS IDEA!*

How about incorporating a "brain" in the front shock and front hub that will measure the amount of travel that the fork uses to clear an obstacle, and the speed that the bike is traveling... this could then be linked the rear shock to pull the rear wheel up the same distance (or half the distance) that the front shock travelled, and based on the distance between the front and rear axles, and the speed that the front wheel is travelling it would do this pulling at precisely the correct time to cause the rear wheel to "float" over the obstacle. This would reduce the friction and inertia slowing impact caused by the rear wheel impacting the obstacle. The problem with this design is it would be 1. Heavy, 2. dependant on the same speed being maintained, and need you to be going in a relatively straight line. A solution would be for the brain to be tied to the brakes and a steering damper so that if you turned the wheel far enough for the rear wheel to miss the obstacle it would not activate the suspension pulling mechanism.

Also instead of causing the suspension to pull up to clear the obstacle, rear shocks could be designed to allow x" of free moving rear wheel travel (no spring tension) so that the amount of inertia lost from the rear spring being compressed would be partially maintained. Also you could tie your brakes into the system so that if you hit your brakes the system would shut off and reset for the next hit.

It seems like you could incorporate this system into a bike so that when you are turning it would be exactly like a regular DH bike, but when you are haulin' arse in a straight line the rear wheel would cause almost no lost inertia when it hits the obstacle.

What do you all think?


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Couple thoughts,

- on the single cog drive train (coming from the interna gearbox) you either need to make the distance from cog to cog constant through out the travel or have a tensioner. Only way I see of doing it constant on a single pivot is to locate the front cog at the pivot point.

Guess thats it for now.

On the front wheel drive christini (sp?) We had one of those in my old shop. Neat idea and well executed build. The FWD really only engaged at creaper speads for climbing, pretty much it was like a backup if you were crawling up a hill and lost traction the front wheel would engage and keep you moving. It had some crazy linkage in the headtube. Under really rare circumstances it would lock up the steering, I doubt you would see it during normal riding, pretty much only if you were trying to trackstand and had a lot of torque on the pedals and were riding the front brake hard.


----------



## kevlau (Feb 15, 2006)

*Check this out*

Since this is quickly becoming the best thread ever, It brought to mind other "engineers" who were gonna revolutionize the sport. How many of these have there been throughout the years?


----------



## kveldssanger (Jun 26, 2006)

Must remember to breathe in-between fits of hysterical laughter


----------



## jkish (Dec 11, 2004)

Here you go. I left the transmission so all it needs are cranks.

Seriously though, I would take back the Monster T and finish the design phase of your project first before you buy anything. I personally would do something different, not just build a bigger bike, something like a 36+ spoke 29er around 8" suspension. It would have an internal transmission with a single cog for a 170mm wide hub for strength. There would be plenty of frame geometry difficulties with such a design to challenge your engineering skills to the max.


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

Some interesting thoughts. Love that cannondale!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

vsuro said:


> Some interesting thoughts. Love that cannondale!


Yeah, that Cannondale is flippin' sweet. Where can I get one???

No, I'm not kidding.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

hey when is a company going to pick up your design im really in the market for a bike that ways 3 tons and uses the most worthless fork known to man


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

mack-a-nator said:


> ....and uses the most worthless fork known to man


Now he's gonna use a Psylo????


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

davec113 said:


> Now he's gonna use a Psylo????


nope. Quadra 21


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

puttsey said:


>


A Quadra 21 makes a nice weapon, not a good fork but a nice weapon


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

I wanna buy a c-dale now!


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

rocpyro said:


> I wanna buy a c-dale now!


so what's your point?

go buy one already and crack it.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Khemical said:


> I had a great idea while driving home from work today. How about this?
> 
> Air bags are the hot ticket right now for high-performance autos, why not adapt them to a DH bike? Think about it, Adjustable ride height, low for smooth, pedally DH courses and add more air for more travel and big hucks/super rocky trails. Depending on the levels of air front and rear it would be easy to adjust the geometry of the head angle for different situations and the dampers could be built small and light because the air bags would support the weight of the bike and rider.


Doesn't the Bionicon?? bike already do that?


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Steve71 said:


> Vsuro has been holding out on us. Some proto testing of the deployable wing at the last Red Bull contest. :thumbsup:


That's a road bike and this is a thread for the ULTIMATE DOWNHILL BIKE!!! Duh! :madman:


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

kevlau said:


> Since this is quickly becoming the best thread ever, It brought to mind other "engineers" who were gonna revolutionize the sport. How many of these have there been throughout the years?


I remember that bike. It never actually got to the working model stage did it?


----------



## Gelbwurstbrot (Jul 31, 2004)

jkish said:


> Here you go. I left the transmission so all it needs are cranks.
> 
> Seriously though, I would take back the Monster T and finish the design phase of your project first before you buy anything. I personally would do something different, not just build a bigger bike, something like a 36+ spoke 29er around 8" suspension. It would have an internal transmission with a single cog for a 170mm wide hub for strength. There would be plenty of frame geometry difficulties with such a design to challenge your engineering skills to the max.


mine is better 

http://www.bikestore.cc/popup_image.php/pID/7537


----------



## fw190 (Oct 27, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Haven't dropped out, but am bordering expulsion. Got in too many fights, school doesn't like Asians.
> 
> 33 ACT, 2200 SAT, 3.6 GPA. Blah blah blah, pulling in about 10 grand a year between bikeshop, custom car fab, etc. Already got 8 semesters of U of I's engineering program paid for myself. I figure I'm ahead of the game.


I hear you. Where I come from the schools don't like Europeans. Way to beat the Man at his own game.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Doesn't the Bionicon?? bike already do that?


Kinda. You rock it back and forth to change the geo. Looks cool. I'd like to try one out sometime.


----------



## scr1be (May 16, 2005)

PUT THE WING ON THE BIKE !


on another note, best part of this thread is tacubaya's drawing with the STAIRS. hahahahaah. i lol'd when i saw the stairs.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Doesn't the Bionicon?? bike already do that?


Yes, yes! That's what I'm talkin' about :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

http://www.mbaction.com/detail.asp?id=1506

I tried their website but nothing came up. Does anyone know if they are still in business?


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> That's a road bike and this is a thread for the ULTIMATE DOWNHILL BIKE!!! Duh! :madman:


:nono: Leave the enginearing to Vusro, Knolly and me. Do you think it's a good idea to hang your ULTIMATE DOWNHILL BIKE off an unproven deployable wing? No! You hang it off something else so it doesn't matter if the wing doesn't deploy.... like a roadie on a road bike. Don't mess with the enginears bro, or we will use your ass for stress testing our carborn fiber bits, b!tch.

And BTW, who cares about that cannonfail. I want to know more about those 10 hot tights. Anyone have a scan?


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

*Soooo*

Has the original poster ever said if he ride's? I didn't notice if he did.


----------



## jkish (Dec 11, 2004)

Gelbwurstbrot said:


> mine is better
> 
> http://www.bikestore.cc/popup_image.php/pID/7537


Fine. I shaved a few pounds. Its under 100#. I want to ride it after you build it.


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

free rider said:


> im in grade ten and i just finished learning those and they have no relationship to your point what so ever....get a life man
> 
> oh and to prove my point i used this formula:\
> 
> v= D/t...retard :nonod:


In fact vsuro was correct using Ek = 0.5m(v)(v). He should be looking at impusle and momentum as well as energy, using impulse as force X time then it makes sense that a longer travel fork takes more time to go through travel, therefore reducing the force per unit time excerted on bike and rider. So vsuro isnt a retard he knows what hes on about  .
Although I would stay with 8in, I think it might work well using a moto fork. If you want to push the boat, get an 8in moto fork like a foes curnutt but they are expensive.
Best


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

jkish said:


> Fine. I shaved a few pounds. Its under 100#. I want to ride it after you build it.


That's a really low gear on that. :eekster:


----------



## jkish (Dec 11, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> That's a really low gear on that. :eekster:


There's a fully automatic transmission in there. You just can't see it. The three rings are for external rider cadence adjustment with top speeds of 50, 70 and 90 mph.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

jkish said:


> Fine. I shaved a few pounds. Its under 100#. I want to ride it after you build it.


Lol. Are those chainrings just decorative? :thumbsup:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

vsuro - inquire with Dave Weagle, just to name one person, who so far has a good start at "breaking the (current) mold." with his DW link, chainguides, and work on the g-boxx, etc.... or take a look at Honda, if they can't quite seem to break the mold at this point with their super high dollar backing, then it's gonna be a long road to climb. Best of luck to ya' though, the industry needs people who are willing to actually BUILD! (but first, like has been mentioned, and most noted by Noel of Knolly - you MUST know at least something about the field you are diving into.... such as current product knowledge, knowledge of application, courses, terrains, genres, what riders want, what they need (not just numbers on paper) etc.... 
and DH riders don't necessarily need more air at all! they want to stick to the ground as much as possible in most situations. your wing comments are throwing me off.... unless it is to apply to courses that are very high speed an non-technical, using small air splitters on the front axle or something... and don't even think about disc wheels... 



and for those who want to see the PROPER application of a Supermonster, check out this:
fxbikes.com and yes, you can even get one that is under 100lbs.... but costs $100/lb :eekster:


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

take a lesson from this ugly ass hell hucking monster
https://republika.pl/blog_fv_888713/1765604/tr/karpiel.jpg


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

"...the FX Bike combines elements of of everything we love about riding: the nimbleness of a mountain bike, the fun of a pit bike, and the (relative) power of a dirt bike. Without a doubt, the invention of the year!” 


lmao invention of the year? no bike no matter how brilliant deserves to be called the invention of the year unless every useful inventor in the world has taken a 1 year holiday, yah theyve made a pill to stop obesity but lets give the nobel prize to a dirtbike with mountain bike components


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

That looks like what, about a 20" BB height? :skep: :shocked: :yikes: :eekster: That's gotta work well. :nonod:


----------



## fergyrock (Apr 22, 2005)

*Yes, Still here and strong in Europe.*



Khemical said:


> Yes, yes! That's what I'm talkin' about :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.mbaction.com/detail.asp?id=1506
> 
> I tried their website but nothing came up. Does anyone know if they are still in business?


 Yes, and just getting in the bikes to the US, they have been doing really well in Europe. go to www.bionicon.com or www.bioniconus.com

125 & 150mm versions are available in the USA now and the 200mm will be available in as soon as 3 weeks.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok Its Been A Month Where The Hell Is Vsuro And More Importantly Where The Hell Is His Rig Or Did The Mental Institution Finally Find Him Hiding Behind A Bike Shop Dumpster And Drag Him Off To Solitary Confinement Where He Can Make All The 40 Inch Travel Super Rigs With Deployable Wings He Wants


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> Ok Its Been A Month Where The Hell Is Vsuro And More Importantly Where The Hell Is His Rig Or Did The Mental Institution Finally Find Him Hiding Behind A Bike Shop Dumpster And Drag Him Off To Solitary Confinement Where He Can Make All The 40 Inch Travel Super Rigs With Deployable Wings He Wants


why the fock did you bring this back up...oh wait you say lolz...thats why

honestly...:nonod:


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

just TRYING to remind vsuro he owes me a bike with 4 shocks at the back and a deployable wing if he still sees these forums


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> just TRYING to remind vsuro he owes me a bike with 4 shocks at the back and a deployable wing if he still sees these forums


ahh, he goes on these forums less often than bush makes sense


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Vote for Pedro......* er I mean VSURO


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Where is the pics of VSURO's first failed project ? At least give us that while we are waiting for the ULTIMATE .


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Evel Knievel said:


> Where is the pics of VSURO's first failed project ? At least give us that while we are waiting for the ULTIMATE .


On the first page of this thread.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

This thead can't die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xc-ss'er (Jul 11, 2006)

http://www.monkamoo.com/Nicolai Pages/nicolainucleontst.html

get one of those frames and your halfway there


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

nicolais are almost as ugly as vsuros first bike


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> On the first page of this thread.


 No, its on page three .


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Evel Knievel said:


> No, its on page three .


I'd bet we're using different display modes. I'm in linear. Which one do you use?


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> I'd bet we're using different display modes. I'm in linear. Which one do you use?


 hybrid .


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

That's probably it then.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Dude. Your opinion bears nothing. Noone cares what you think.


----------



## umbertom (May 28, 2006)

J-mizzle said:


> They already have a system that raises the seat up and down on the market....The reviews on it are awesome....
> 
> It's called the "Gravity Dropper",
> Runs about 300 dollars i think..
> ...


you'd just have to completly custom make 29" rims and tires for serious FR and that'd be not only hard but 29" wheels are weaker and more flexible


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Steve71 said:


> *Vote for Pedro......* er I mean VSURO


ahahahahahaha, he is in the lead wiht 19 votes....hahaha


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

I think your a big ugly midget


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

Everyone Be Logical And Vote For The Vps It Would Beat Vsuros Bike In A Race Anyday And Go Off A Ramp Into A 60 Foot Speed Drop Right At The End Killing The Rider On Impact But The Vps Still Intact


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

Vsuro has become the Napoleon Dynamite of MTBR.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> Everyone Be Logical And Vote For The Vps It Would Beat Vsuros Bike In A Race Anyday And Go Off A Ramp Into A 60 Foot Speed Drop Right At The End Killing The Rider On Impact But The Vps Still Intact


Only words at the beggining of sentences or names need a capital letter. You have the biggest run-on sentence i have seen in a while.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

i did everything in capitol this stupid thing doesnt let me though so it defaults to that


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

potvinwannab said:


> I think your a big ugly midget


no one likes u so go back where ever u came from and stop bringing back old threads and stop making stupid ones


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

pfft im already where i came from, this thread is classic and deserved a second look and all my threads have good responses and only get stupid when people start sabotaging them


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> i did everything in capitol this stupid thing doesnt let me though so it defaults to that


That was still a massive run on sentance.


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

ajw8899 said:


> Vsuro has become the Napoleon Dynamite of MTBR.


then napoleon needs to come back..

shocks..pegs..rear wing...ever take that off any sweet jumps?


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bahahha!!!! Best you've made to date, Kyle!


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

I still like vuursio whatever his silly name is,Is bike would be great if you were dropping 60-70ft but he is so silly posting this as"Ultimate Downhill Bike" LOL he dont know the diffrence between DH and FR,If he had posted "Ultimate Hucking Bike made not for humans", he would of got alot more positive response,


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Imperial said:


> I still like vuursio whatever his silly name is,Is bike would be great if you were dropping 60-70ft but he is so silly posting this as"Ultimate Downhill Bike" LOL he dont know the diffrence between DH and FR,If he had posted "Ultimate Hucking Bike made not for humans", he would of got alot more positive response,


ya, that is a huck bike designed to be flown up a mountain by helecopter, dropped off and hucked 1 drop which is in a straight line, then picked up by the same chopper.

yet had he aknowlaged that it was a huck machine not a dh rig he probably would have been compared to bender and flamed equally as hard


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

hardrockcromo said:


> then napoleon needs to come back..
> 
> shocks..pegs..rear wing...ever take that off any sweet jumps?


Maybe he's off learning illegal ninja moves from the government? :thumbsup:


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

MAYBE HES DEAD...

he could have died hucking a 200 footer on his super rig

GOD FORBID


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> MAYBE HES DEAD...
> 
> he could have died hucking a 200 footer on his super rig
> 
> GOD FORBID


 I think this bee a good time to remind you all:

DONT FEED THE TROLL


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Garrett. We've never fed you.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> MAYBE HES DEAD...
> 
> he could have died hucking a 200 footer on his super rig
> 
> GOD FORBID


200'?!?! You're kidding, right? You wouldn't even notice 200' on that bike.  He'd need at least 500' to do any damage to himself or the bike. Oh, waitaminute. I don't think he actually rides.  So he probably could hurt himself on a 200'er. Maybe that is it.


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

vsuro, you might want to talk to the man who created this bike.

http://www.adrenalinebikes.com/stor...=0&categoryname=BIKES: MOUNTAIN BIKES ON SALE

It's 14 inches of travel, and weighs 45 lbs complete.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

AmPb100 said:


> vsuro, you might want to talk to the man who created this bike.
> 
> http://www.adrenalinebikes.com/stor...=0&categoryname=BIKES: MOUNTAIN BIKES ON SALE
> 
> It's 14 inches of travel, and weighs 45 lbs complete.


posted already, and i hope it wwas not you who brought this thread up again...let it die people


----------



## AmPb100 (Jul 13, 2006)

free rider said:


> posted already, and i hope it wwas not you who brought this thread up again...let it die people


Ah didn't see it. Too many pages of bantering. Last post before mine was yesterday? I'm not on here daily.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

free rider said:


> posted already, and i hope it wwas not you who brought this thread up again...let it die people


Lick a weiner.

It can never die.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

fyi
I BROUGHT IT BACK

some one check vsuros pulse

i heard bender got a custom karpeil with 15 upfront and 17 outback


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

No, that was proto. Now it's 34 in front and 30 in back. He has to climb into a monster truck then pull his foot up onto the pedals then push himself up.


He rides about 30ft off the ground, perfect for his 189769875698324175629384765 mile huck


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

ahahahahaha lolz

wait you are kidding right?

p.s-i meant inches incase you were wondering

i mean i guess 34 inches of travel is possible, but the bike would have to be 11 feet long or ,have the 10 inch stroke rear shock mounted on the headtube with a lever goin from it to the pivot in the rear, or have a 230:1 ratio, that and he would slide off his bike when he tried to get on due to the 90 degree angle his seat would be in due to the fork's ride height, ball buster!

but im sure vsuro can top it


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

full floater suspension. mount the rear caliper under the rotor instead of on top of it (like moto gp and superbikes). two rotors up front. it would be sick...


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

I win


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

NAH UH 
that swingarm looks a bit iffy, and those rims are crap, and your using a fox as apposed to an avy? and thats seat is wayyyyy too small, but i like the ti frame


but looks like its back to the drawing board for you my friend


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

colourclassic said:


> I win


Come on,You can do better then that,and how would that be a 2008 stinky?does not look nothing like a 07


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

and if its any company that will beat vsuros bike it wont be kona

more like banshee or norco or canfield or karpiel (already did!)


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

Just dropped in to check on the posts. I am still around. There just havent been any intelligent posts to respond to...


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

vsuro said:


> Just dropped in to check on the posts. I am still around. There just havent been any intelligent posts to respond to...


LOLZ @ U


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Ok! How about gluing butterflies to the frame to make it lighter? Or maybe deployable butterflies?

Just don't put your face too close to the glue pot while ya doing it!


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

VSURO DO YOU REALIZE YOU ARE A LEGEND?

with only 33 posts you are a mtbr legend...

COME BACK AND SHOW US YOUR ULTIMATE RIG


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

potvinwannab said:


> VSURO DO YOU REALIZE YOU ARE A LEGEND?
> 
> with only 33 posts you are a mtbr legend...
> 
> COME BACK AND SHOW US YOUR ULTIMATE RIG


with too many posts, you are still ridiculously anoyying...


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

I say you duct tape six fox dhx 5.0 3.0 inch travel rear shocks together


----------



## Kjcorley (Jul 3, 2005)

vsuro said:


> Just dropped in to check on the posts. I am still around. There just havent been any intelligent posts to respond to...


I would have thought that ud have given up by now. Post a pic when u finish your ultimate huck machine.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

hey vsuro with your original super hucker, did you use motorcycle suspension? because i dont recognize the fork or rear shock


----------



## offtheedge (Jul 6, 2004)

best thread ever!

shaft drive


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> hey vsuro with your original super hucker, did you use motorcycle suspension? because i dont recognize the fork or rear shock


a) That wouldn't be a surprise.

b) That long of an eye to eye isn't available for MTB's.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

hey maybe that eye to eye isnt available for a conventional mtb but for a vsuro original...


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

I say get rid of the tradition handle bar/seatpost interface and go for something like Mr Garrison's "IT".


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes Yes Yes Now That Is Innovation At Its Finest


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

HAHA I can't believe this thread is still running strong. And I agree with potvinwannab VSURO is a MTBR Legend!!!


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

hah this thread shall never die! and if it does may the last poster be struck with dutch elms disease!

this is the thread that made me join mtbr!


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

potvinwannab said:


> VSURO DO YOU REALIZE YOU ARE A LEGEND?
> 
> with only 33 posts you are a mtbr legend...
> 
> COME BACK AND SHOW US YOUR ULTIMATE RIG


Yes a legend he is,Vsuro I hope you show me and a few others who think your ok really just said the wrong thing and got bad responses,I asked you before i would like to have a go on one of your Ultimate Cliff Bikes,maybe i could be your test pilot

Really Vsuro you can come back to the forum now there are new rules so you cant really get ripped to hell now just remember in future dont class your bikes as DH,

Announcement: Read the Rules :
Insulting a member for starting a thread and responses to insults are considered flaming

Show us more of your unfinished work?.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> this is the thread that made me join mtbr!


Damn thread :nonod:

JK, jeeze calm down moderators


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

ahahahahahahaha

...i dont think i even have the power to turn this thread into a flamefest


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*ummmm....*

Has Vsuro answered where he plans on riding this ultimate gnar-hucker? 
I would really like to go watch him take it on its maiden voyage. :thumbsup:


----------



## dhslovak (Sep 8, 2004)

i wanna buy one so i can cruise around campus on it. Chicks dig a guy on a huck machine cruisin the bike lanes:rockon:


----------



## Madness Monkey (Aug 28, 2006)

hey i think what ever you make it will cost alot and look dam good make sure you give it nice paint job lol


----------



## Madness Monkey (Aug 28, 2006)

does a bike really need 300mm of travel? please prove my statement wrong


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

dont super monsters only have 12 inches of travel? vsuro your riding a baby fork i say man up and get a custom risse bigfoot with 26 inches of travel!


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> dont super monsters only have 12 inches of travel? vsuro your riding a baby fork i say man up and get a custom risse bigfoot with 26 inches of travel!


can u imagine the pedal bob, oh well, u shouldnt have to pedal i guess


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

I have added a propane rocket to the back for those in need of quick accelearion boost. Not to mention it could help get the 85 pound of bike up an incline.


----------



## vsuro (Jun 20, 2006)

accelearion=acceleration=bad spelling


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

can we let this thread go?!?


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

R1D3R said:


> can we let this thread go?!?


Die mother****er

I like the rocket idea nukka.


----------



## #1 Hucker (Jan 3, 2006)

rockets+wings=airplane not bike!


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

What you need to do is take a couple old Shimano Airlines bottles and convert them to give off shots of pressurized air to boost you up any slight inclines. It would also work well for increased air time, like a JATO bottle system on aircraft. 

I think at the speed this bike is gonna go you might want to consider attaching a radar system up front so you can see when trees or rocks are approaching.


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

Knolly, that is the most awesome piece of engeering wisdom I've ever heard. I'm about to get laid off from a failing suspension company that tried to break into a new suspension market that 100% truly and wholly missed that point. You can't build snowboards if you don't snowboard, you can't make surfboards unless you surf, and you can't build mtn bikes if you don't bike.

BM


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLD,GGLD:2005-19,GGLD:en&q=riot+wheel

there's a whole world of single wheel vehicles out there...

BM


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

vsuro said:


> im a dee-dee-dee


why propane??? nothing less than a tomahawk missile for the gnarest hucker ever!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

geoffss said:


> What you need to do is take a couple old Shimano Airlines bottles and convert them to give off shots of pressurized air to boost you up any slight inclines. It would also work well for increased air time, like a JATO bottle system on aircraft.
> 
> I think at the speed this bike is gonna go you might want to consider attaching a radar system up front so you can see when trees or rocks are approaching.


and gps, and a 1000 watt sounds system.

honestly let this thread go


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

agreed, why propane? it will just turn your bike into a flame thrower 

even under pressure there are so many more gasses that will provide a larger umph
i say for the size use solid fuel engines, it will be more efficient most likely, or use a 2 stage fuel rocket since weight doesnt matter

i thought you were an engineer


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

I wonder if vsuro can hooko me up with a bike with seat heaters, a plasma TV, La-z-boy recliner, microwave, and deployable wings with turbo rocket boosters to get max airtime.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

i say you go to nintendo world and pick up super marios cape and wear it while riding

or attach a rolce royce 747 jet engine on both sides of the handle bars, might help balance it out a bit, but im not sure they will be able to produce enough force to move your huck machine  might want to bump it up to some airbus engines if you want added airtime

or better yet just steel nasas space shuttle and duck tape it to your bike

on that note fill the tires with nitrogen so they can take more force

all this should only make the bike 1/3 heavier then it currently is i guess if you want to cut the weight down i guess you could use carbon gloves

and for everyone who says to let this thread die... NEVER !!!!!!!!


----------



## sheffy (Mar 9, 2006)

vsuro said:


> I am beginning the design of the true ultimate downhill bike. I kicked off my engineering project by purchasing a Super Monster Marzochi forks, 300mm travel. I plan to have disc brakes with a rear floating caliper. I plan on using a shifting hub located in the frame with a single chain going to a single rear cog (chain retension and no derailer to break off). I am seeking more ideas on features to engineer into the bike. It will eclipse everything currently on the market. It will have features never done before. I am a Mechanical Engineer and this will be my second downhill bike design. My first design was a custom donhill bike I designed and built while working at an engineering services company in Soquel, Ca.
> 
> Share you ulimate ideas.
> 
> Vincent Suro


First of all id get rid of the super monsters....they stopped making them for a reason......overkill and wayyyyy to heavy!!!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Raghavan said:


> I wonder if vsuro can hooko me up with a bike with seat heaters, a plasma TV, La-z-boy recliner, microwave, and deployable wings with turbo rocket boosters to get max airtime.


now your just getting rediculous


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

i agree get rid of the super monsters and put in a set of 15" travel forks from a yamaha dirtbike...and put a dunebuggy spring in the back instead of some wimpy avalanche or double barrel!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Ok if the thread is going to continue then I might as well contribute. Why not attach helium ballons to make it lighter?


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

mods, can someone please lock this thread, it is getting very rediculous.

it needs to be locked, or moved to recycle where it can be discussed without polluting this forum with nonsense replies and agrivating arguments over such things as the spellign of acceleration.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

free rider said:


> mods, can someone please lock this thread, it is getting very rediculous.
> 
> it needs to be locked, or moved to recycle where it can be discussed without polluting this forum with nonsense replies and agrivating arguments over such things as the spellign of acceleration.


Shaddap.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

oh come on free rider dont be such a stick in the mud you know this is mtbr's only fun thread left no body wants this closed except you...if you took a pole yes this should be closed or no it shouldnt, no would win, besides why must you have a thread that vsuro created deleted because you dont agree with other peoples points of view? well im hoping the mods who read this dont take your request into consideration...\

VIVA THIS THREAD!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Shaddap.


Gosh. Its spelt Shut up. Gosh. What are you and idiot? Gosh


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

free rider said:


> Gosh. Its spelt Shut up. Gosh. What are you and idiot? Gosh


Gosh. Shaddap.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

free rider are you ibanezrg520?


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

free rider said:


> now your just getting rediculous


It'll 'break the mold' for a new bike, won't it?


----------



## umbertom (May 28, 2006)

how about titanium fiber as the frame material? and carbon fiber bolts because that'll be much stronger than even iron


----------



## Cooch (Aug 24, 2006)

dogzilla said:


> Buy a motorbike and then take out the motor LOL>


I've actually thought seriously about doing this! But I was put off by how much the bike would still weigh! Even minus the exhaust system, fuel tank, electronics, gauges etc... Then, without all the weight, the suspension wouldn't work effectively! It would be a fun mean-mother-trucker of a bike though


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

it sure will  when it lands on it...

we'll be lucky if it doesnt split the earth in half apon landing


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

i dont agree...i say make it out of an outer layer of titanium, then a layer of steel, then a layer of zr 9000 aluminum alloy and weld it all together and you have the worlds strongest bike tubing!


----------

